# Sony Remote Programming Mystery



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Recently replaced our HD Sony TV with a 4K Sony TV (XBR-55x900f). I had our system set up to use our Tivo Bolt remote for controlling power on the TV and to turn on our Yamaha receiver via HDMI control.
This has worked well for years and I had used 0238 for the remote code. We have several vintages of Sonys around the house and this code works in all of our Tivo remotes.

After setting things up with the new TV, the TiVo Vox Bolt we had been using turned things on and off as expected.... initially. After a few cycles it failed to respond but the Sony remote worked just fine. I reprogrammed the TiVo remote with the 0238 code and all was well... for a while. Then the remote just failed to respond. It will turn things off but it fails to turn things on after a few power cycles. I reload the code and all is well for a few more cycles then nothing when I attempt to turn on the TV.

Anyone have a clue what may be occurring?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Batteries


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Good thought but I had changed these with no effect.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Is it just the TV not turning on or nothing turns on? 

Is it possible the IR sensor on the Sony changed locations and/or is not as sensitive? Can you get a hold of an IR blaster to see if that helps? Though reloading the code is a head scratcher why that would get things working again. Maybe the remote itself is dying and needs replacing. Perhaps try a call with Tivo support to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

I just completed running my TiVo Bolt control through an IR blaster to the Sony 900F. Made no difference. I did observe that when it doesn't work there is no IR signal being emitted from this TiVo Bolt Vox remote. Only the power on command appears to be missing. 

I have two other TiVo Bolt remotes both the same as this one. They behave the exact same. Program in 0238 and all is well for three or four power cycles then no power on command. Power off continues to work however.

I have several Sony TV remotes from various vintages. They all work just fine.

This really has me going in circles.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Batteries is still the only thing that makes logical sense to me. Are you using alkalines or rechargeables?


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

I hear you. Replaced the existing Eveready alkalines with new Duracell Quantum alkalines. The other two remotes have whatever they have in them. All three remotes work flawlessly on our other two Sony's so what ever is occurring is a function of something about the new 900F Sony. Yet it performs flawlessly with Sony remotes. This TV and the TiVo remote just do not play well together???


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try other sony codes in the TiVo remote.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

What are you thinking Edmund, a toggling protocol? That wouldn't explain the total absence of a signal.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Edmund said:


> Try other sony codes in the TiVo remote.


I use 0136 on XBR9, EX700 and W400B. The F series is much newer, so it may have changed. All use RF remotes, and have 100% in System Information (until they die quickly).


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

It could be a bug in the new Tivo remotes. I think trying a different Sony code might be a work around. 

I'd call Tivo support and see if they can replicate the issue? Certainly sounds like you have more than enough Tivo remotes exhibiting the same problem.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Problem solved.

My TiVo remotes were all set up to turn on/off both my Sony TV's and Yamaha AVRs. This was done years ago by adding both the Sony code and the Yamaha code to the remote on/off programming. I carried this forward when I setup my Bolt last spring. No problem.

Then I installed my new Sony 900F. Its after this that the problem appeared but not right away. It became clear that the intermittent "power on" function was some sort of conflict between my TiVo bolt remote and the Sony. I had cleared all codes and reprogrammed a couple of the remotes without any change. 

I then cleared the codes again and just added the Sony 0238 code without the Yamaha code. Things then worked. Apparently the two codes created a timing issue with the Sony. After several attempts I discovered if I added a blank code 0000 between the Sony and Yamaha codes, the conflict was resolved.

So at this point I can control the power of both devices with the Tivo by a single button. I've also programmed the remote to control the Yamaha audio. This also allowed me to get away from the HDMI Control protocol completely, which has resulted in a much improved method of system control.

Thanks guys for the inputs. They kept me on track.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Appears I was a tad premature on the above. The original problem continues. Will search for alternate codes to try.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

Testpattern said:


> Appears I was a tad premature on the above. The original problem continues. Will search for alternate codes to try.


I have this issue as well. Sony Bravia 940e, Yamaha aventage avr 770 and Bolt. TiVo remote initially worked well turning on/off the TV, but then it wouldn't turn it on, only off. I've turned off all HDMI control between avr and tv since I was having arc issues. I'll try switching the TiVo remote code.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Mystery solved... finally. 

As it turns out the Sony XBR55X900F has a rather insensitive IR receiver compared to my other Sony models. The IR detector has difficulty properly receiving the TiVo Bolt IR commands which appear weaker than most other remotes. I had previously suspected this and inserted a IR repeater in the system but failed to recognize the proper IR window on the Sony. It is a very small and specific spot bottom left of center about 1 1/2 inches. Its not obvious even with a light and hitting the mark with a blaster is critical. You also need to insure only the IR from the blaster hits the receiver which means blocking the IR emitted directly from the remote.

Once this was understood and accommodated the Sony code 0238 worked well when programmed into my 3 TiVo remotes. The design of the Sony screen bezel and the resulting unusual IR window makes for a bit of a challenge in accommodating a blaster. Something Sony apparently failed to consider.


----------

